# Cholla cactus woods QUESTION



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

I want to buy some driftwood for my tank of 6 girls.. so I can hopefully re arrange the tank and provide more hiding spots. 

But, (lol even though these arnt plants) I have heard some wood grows a coat of slime?? Will these do that? I have all silk plants in my tank right now, and I am currently fighting an algae problem (The algae is loosing >)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You're in luck, RussellTheShihTzu is currently selling Cholla!

But yes, all driftwood and woods of sorts will grow a slime on them, it's nothing bothersome or bad for the fish, just a sort of period that the wood goes through. You can scrape it off as it is a bit unsightly but it will just come back until the bio-film takes over and the piece looks fine. Generally though, it takes a while but it's nothing to worry about. Some pieces go faster while others take months, I've never personally had Cholla so I don't know how it reacts but either way, it's all safe for the fish.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I was looking at their selection before, My big fear is that I just don't want to bring a fungus into my tank. That happened before and my room stunk! My parents almost made me get rid of my sorority


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It is a fungus, yes, but it should never make your room stink unless you had it out of the water or something. It's a different kind of fungus though, than the one that effects your fish. But it should never make your tank stink. If you use activated carbon in your tank filter then that should help remove any unwanted smells.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Alright.. Thanks for the advice! Ill have to look over on the post about the woods!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Cholla can get a film but like Lil said, it goes away. I've had it develop on both Cholla and regular driftwood. It was my excuse to buy Amano shrimp. ;-)


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Haha, thanks  and nice excuse


----------

